# Can anyone ID this?



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a Flyer, I think it is O? Did they make Standard gauge?
Anyone know when they made it, and the number they gave it?

He said this,
I cleaned it up, had to put new wheels on it which are Lionel.
The large gears also had to be replaced. They are also Lionel.
It runs real well. but will lock up sometimes.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

American Flyer made Wide Gauge since Lionel had a Trademark on the use of Standard Gauge, otherwise it is the same. I am no expert on this stuff from the early 1930's but that looks like an American Flyer O gauge engine similar to #3107, made 1930 to 1932. There are some painting detail differences but otherwise it is the same. Were it Wide Gauge it would be 12" long, but the wide gauge equivalent engines had different details in the stampings.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> American Flyer made Wide Gauge since Lionel had a Trademark on the use of Standard Gauge, otherwise it is the same. I am no expert on this stuff from the early 1930's but that looks like an American Flyer O gauge engine similar to #3107, made 1930 to 1932. There are some painting detail differences but otherwise it is the same. Were it Wide Gauge it would be 12" long, but the wide gauge equivalent engines had different details in the stampings.


OK,thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He said he repainted it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Too old for me ED but it is cool. I am only good from 1946 and newer. S scale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> Too old for me ED but it is cool. I am only good from 1946 and newer. S scale.


I figured a Flyer guy would know even if it is O.
I asked for another person, not here on the site.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ed, I hope the 3107 identification is correct. With the repaint it is hard to be certain from looking at a picture.
There are tinplate collectors who really know the pre-Gilbert product line from the Coleman days of American Flyer. Some of us S gauge collectors know the 1938 and newer O gauge. Early 1938 was when Gilbert purchased American Flyer and moved production from Chicago to New Haven.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thank you all.


----------

